# Lagerspiel nach Dämpfertausch bei X-Controll 310 (2010)



## JumpingJohn (19. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich im Moment etwas Ratlos bin möchte ich mein Anliegen mal hier herein werfen, vielleicht gibt es ja wen der ein ähnliches Problem hatte und eine Lösung gefunden hat.

Da ich bisher die Wartung der Gabel und Dämpfer vernachlässigt hatte habe ich letzte Woche diese von Thoxoholics durchführen lassen, allerdings nur für die Gabel denn der Dämpfer ist ja von Lapierre. Da ich aber von einigen bereits gehört habe das ich den Dämpfer dann vielleicht 2-3Wochen los bin wenn ich den einschicke habe ich mich dazu entschlossen einen FOX Float CTD Evolution SV 165mm direkt dort mit zunehmen. Vor Ort wurden auch direkt die FOX-Lager eingesetzt. Diese passen von der Breite her auch perfekt, aber es schein so das der innendurchmesser für die vorhandenen Schrauben zu groß ist, denn nun habe ich ein deutlich spürbaren Spiel in der Dämpfung sobald ich das Rad leicht anhebe.

Nun müsste ich zum Beispiel passende schrauben (größerer Durschmesser) einsetzen, aber dann passt das untere Gewinde im Rahmen und die obere Mutter nicht mehr. Das Gewinde am Rahmen wird wohl noch vergrößerbar sein, aber bei der Mutter bin ich doch arg am zweifeln.

Was meint ihr dazu? Wie bekomme ich das am besten gelöst?

Danke schon im voraus, Gruß
JJ


----------



## WhyteRabbyt (20. August 2013)

Hi!
Von den Einbaubuchsen gibt es unterschiedliche Innendurchmesser. Wenn du eine 6mm-Schraube hast, dann muss auch eine Buchse mit 6mm Innendurchmesser rein, wenn 8, dann 8...

Wer hat dir diese Einbaubuchsen gegeben bzw. von wem hast du diese einbauen lassen? Hattest du da das ganze Bike dabei oder hast du dir die Einbaubuchsen mitsamt dem Dämpfer online bestellt?

Hol dir die passenden Einbaubuchsen und dann sollte das, so wie ich dein Problem verstanden habe, wieder passen.

Den Rahmen solltest du definitiv NICHT versuchen, an die Schrauben anzupassen!

LG, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (20. August 2013)

Das tolle ist ich war mit LP-Dämpfer samt einbaubuchsen bei Toxoholic in Rodalben, der hat die Buchsen auch mit der Schiebelehre vermessen und mir daraufhin die best passenden Buchsen einbauen lassen, sagte aber auch direkt das der Innendurchmesser minimal größer sei wie der Originalen. Kann es sein das einer von beiden metrische und der andere zoll Schrauben verbaut? Anders kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht erklären.

War auch gestern noch bei meinem Kumpel, fährt das 410 von 2009, er hat auch einen FOX als original verbaut und hat auch ein wenig Spiel drin und sagt das habe er sogar mit extra dafür gedrehten Buchsen nicht behoben bekommen wie ich ja auch selbst gemerkt habe


----------



## WhyteRabbyt (21. August 2013)

Hast wegen der Buchsen schon mal bei Lapierre oder einem LP-Händler direkt nachgefragt?
Die sollten dir da die Beste Auskunft geben können.

Viel Glück, Andreas


----------



## JumpingJohn (21. August 2013)

Der Händler bei dem ich damals das Bike gekauft habe macht keine Lapierre-Vertretung mehr soweit ich weiß, sicher könnte ich es noch hinbringen für ne Wartung ob die bei sowas helfen können weiß ich aber nicht. Wo der nächste ist hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Lapierre direkt anschreiben könnte ich noch versuchen, mal sehn.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. August 2013)

Das Spiel ist doch auch noch spürbar, wenn die Schrauben zur Dämpferbefestigung fest angezogen sind, oder? In diesem Fall sollten die Buchsen so fest geklemmt sein, dass sie sich nicht im Rahmen bewegen können, wenn man das Fahrrad lediglich anhebt. Mit dem alten Dämpfer und dessen Buchsen existiert das Spiel nicht?


----------



## JumpingJohn (21. August 2013)

Naja, mit dem alten Dampfer und vor der ersten Fahrt mit dem Neuen war mir der Spiel nicht aufgefallen. Mag sein das der Dämpfer da noch satter im Rahmen saß und sich danach etwas gesetzt hat. Könnte also auch nochmal schauen ob sich die Schrauben noch etwas nachziehen lassen.

Wie schaut das aus, drehen sich die Buchsen samt Dämpfer um die Schraube oder soll sich der Dämpfer um die Buchsen drehen und die Buchsen können ruhig bewegungsfrei am Rahmen anliegen?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. August 2013)

Die Buchsen müssen bewegungsfrei im Rahmen sitzen. Der Dämpfer dreht sich mitsamt seinen Gleitlagern um diese Buchsen.


----------



## JumpingJohn (21. August 2013)

Gut zu wissen, ich werde berichten ob nachziehen etwas gebracht hat.
Nur doof das ich damit wohl das Loctite aufbrechen werde. Naja wenn es was nützt muss ich die Schrauben notfalls nochmal kurz ganz herausholen.


----------



## JumpingJohn (21. August 2013)

Ich konnte tatsächlich ohne große Krafteinwirkung die obere Schraube nochmal um fast eine halbe Umdrehung fester ziehen, jetzt merke ich beim anheben des Bikes auch keinen Spiel mehr, muss ich jetzt nur beobachten obs denn auch so bleibt.
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------

